

Location based Wikipedia with Geoloqi - Ntagg
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_wikipedia_layer_on_geoloqi_gives_you_vision_be.php#more

======
ajax
The wiki use is brilliant and relevant.

------
rosshere
another great use for this platform

